# Apply Captions to multiple photos in Lightroom Classic



## Noosabird (May 29, 2020)

A thread (from 2010!) said you could apply the same caption to multiple photos in grid view.  This does not work.  Is there any way to apply the same caption without resorting to copying and pasting for each photo separately? Any help appreciated


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 29, 2020)

You must be in Library GRID view. (Not Loupe view, OR selecting on the Filmstrip)
Select all the photos for the caption in the Grid-
Enter the Caption in the Metadata panel,  press [Enter/Return]
*You will be asked if you want to apply to ALL selected photos-




*And notice also the option in the menu that may be restricting you to the 'most selected' photo of several- (Toggle on/off)


----------



## Noosabird (May 29, 2020)

I-See-Light said:


> You must be in Library GRID view. (Not Loupe view, OR selecting on the Filmstrip)
> Select all the photos for the caption in the Grid-
> Enter the Caption in the Metadata panel,  press [Enter/Return]
> *You will be asked if you want to apply to ALL selected photos-
> ...


Thanks that worked. The problem was in the options for the metadata ( toggle set to 'target photo' only)- so I am glad you mentioned that.


----------

